# New here



## Angelina (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi all,

I just joined.... it's about time I find a good cat group online! I have groups for all of my other animals! LOL We are owned by three cats, Ichabod (Ick), who's 9, Little Guy, who's 7, and Taz, who is 3. We've had all three of our boys since they were kittens. Our Ick is sick, he's been losing weight and has been back and forth to the vet trying to figure out what's wrong with him. They've now narrowed it down to either inflammatory bowel disease or lymphoma. We're starting him on prednisone today. Along with our cats, we have a blue and gold Macaw, and a one year old German Shepherd dog. We also have two Holland Lop bunnies, three pygmy goats, two mini donkeys (one hopefully pregnant for next year!) and four horses, including my 22 year old Arabian, a 3 yr old and a 9 yr old QH and a 7 yr old miniature horse. So our household is kept busy! I also have a husband and a 5 year old son. I am a stay at home mom, and have been the last 5.5 years, but now my son is starting kindergarten next week and I will be looking for a part time job while he is in school. We live in the Madison, WI area. That's about it for me...thanks for reading!

Angie








[/img]


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely babies you got there :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome!! I am sorry Ick has been sick, and hope that they can figure out things soon.

Your Taz looks just like my Taz!

Can't wait to hear more stories about all your kids. Oh, and more pictures are always appreciated.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome!!! Those are some lovely animals!!!!!
I must admit I've always wanted a mini donkey... :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Angie! What a beautiful group of companions you have!  



chaoticborders said:


> ...I've always wanted a mini donkey...


Lorna, you can have one of my bosses. :?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Angie and crew. Hope you'll enjoy your time here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Angie. I can't see any pictures, but hope to see some soon


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! to you and the fur gang. I am donna owned proudly by The Incredible Four and my Big girl Freesia


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Welcome to the board Angie. I can't see any pictures, but hope to see some soon


Looks like the picture has been deleted from photobucket


----------

